# لو سمحتوا طريقة تصنيع الفازلين



## osama shalaby (16 مايو 2012)

:81:


----------



## Teknovalley (16 مايو 2012)

لو كنت حضرتك بتسأل على تصنيع الفازلين الخام ... فهو أحد مشتقات البترول و يتم تصنيعه في شركات التكرير.


----------



## الوارفة (30 يوليو 2012)

اسهل طريقه هو ارجاع الفازلين لمصدره
بمعنى زيت بارافين + شمع البارفين هو تركيب الفازلين بحيث يسخن مقدار من زيت البارفين مع مقدار من شمع البارافين وستحصل على الفازلين
مع مراعاه ان يكون زيت البارافين مائل للون الابيض وليس الاصفر عديم الرائحة لان الاغلب يحتوي على رائحة الكاز
ويفضل استعمال شمع البارافين القاسي بدل من الطري وذلك حتى يكون الفازلين بلزوجه عالية
ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------

